# How do I beat Farsight Tau with lots of Crisis Suits/Drones?



## Asellia (May 7, 2012)

A friend of mine utilizes Farsight Tau, with a whole lot of Crisis Suits, and Drones. They are really difficult to manage, can you suggest anything?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

What army do you use? Need to know that before anyone can be much help...


----------



## Asellia (May 7, 2012)

Ah, sorry. I play with this friend online, via vassal. I've attempted Tyranids, and Space Marines (Regular). Both went quite poorly... I'm very inexperienced though, which may contribute.

My current army is, which I haven't tested yet (So it may work!):

1500 Pts - Codex: Space Marines Roster

Elite: Terminator Squad (5#, 220 pts)
. . *4 Terminator Squad*, 220 pts ((C:SM, page 64 & 136); Unit Type: Infantry; Storm Bolter x4; Chain Fist x4; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)
. . . . *1 Sergeant* (Unit Type: Infantry; Power Weapon; Storm Bolter; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)

Troops: Scout Squad (5#, 130 pts)
. . *4 Scout Squad*, 130 pts ((C:SM, page 66 & 134); Unit Type: Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Scout Armour; Camo Cloaks; Bolt Pistol x4; Sniper Rifle x3; Missile Launcher; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics; Infiltrate; Move Through Cover; Scouts)
. . . . *1 Sergeant* (Unit Type: Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Scout Armour; Camo Cloaks; Teleport Homer; Combat Blade; Plasma Pistol x1; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics; Infiltrate; Move Through Cover; Scouts)

Troops: Tactical Squad (10#, 185 pts)
. . *9 Tactical Squad*, 185 pts ((C:SM, page. 59 & 134); Unit Type: Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Power Armour; Bolt Pistol x9; Bolter x7; Flamer; Missile Launcher; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)
. . . . *1 Sergeant* (Unit Type: Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Power Armour; Teleport Homer; Bolt Pistol; Bolter; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)

Fast Attack: Assault Squad (6#, 340 pts)
. . *1 Kor'sarro Khan*, 205 pts (Unit Type: Bikes; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Iron Halo; Power Armour; Bolt Pistol; Moonfang; And They Shall Know No Fear; Chapter Tactics; Combat Tactics; Furious Charge; Hit & Run; Independent Character; Master of the Hunt)
. . . . _1 Moondrakkan_ (Space Marine Bike; Twin-Linked Bolter)
. . *4 Assault Squad*, 135 pts ((C:SM, page 60 & 139); Unit Type: Jump Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Jump Pack; Power Armour; Bolt Pistol x4; Chainsword x4; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)
. . . . *1 Sergeant* (Unit Type: Jump Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Jump Pack; Power Armour; Combat Shield; Lightning Claw x2; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)

Fast Attack: Assault Squad (6#, 325 pts)
. . *1 Shadow Captain Kayvaan Shrike*, 195 pts (Unit Type: Jump Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Iron Halo; Jump Pack; Power Armour; Bolt Pistol; The Raven's Talons; And They Shall Know No Fear; Chapter Tactics; Combat Tactics; Independent Character; Infiltrate; See, But Remain Unseen)
. . *4 Assault Squad*, 130 pts ((C:SM, page 60 & 139); Unit Type: Jump Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Jump Pack; Power Armour; Bolt Pistol x4; Chainsword x4; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)
. . . . *1 Sergeant* (Unit Type: Jump Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Jump Pack; Power Armour; Lightning Claw x2; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)

Heavy Support: Devastator Squad (5#, 160 pts)
. . *4 Devastator Squad*, 160 pts ((C:SM, page 61 & 142); Unit Type: Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Power Armour; Bolt Pistol x4; Missile Launcher x4; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)
. . . . *1 Sergeant* (Unit Type: Infantry; Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Power Armour; Signum; Bolt Pistol; Combi-Plasmagun x1; And They Shall Know No Fear; Combat Squads; Combat Tactics)

Heavy Support: Vindicator (1#, 140 pts)
. . *1 Vindicator*, 140 pts ((C:SM, page 80 & 143); Unit Type: Vehicle (Tank); Searchlight; Smoke Launchers; Extra Armor; Pintle-mounted Storm Bolter; Demolisher Cannon; Storm Bolter)

Composition Report:
HQ: 2 (1 - 2)
Elite: 1 (0 - 3)
Troops: 2 (2 - 6)
Fast: 2 (0 - 3)
Heavy: 2 (0 - 3)

Total Roster Cost: 1500


--

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

For starters Khan can't join with the Assault squad as he's on a bike. 

As to the list. Your terminator configuration is useless. Either use normal termies and give them cyclone missile launchers or use assault terminators. 

I personally don't use scouts but others do as cheap objective grabbers with a good cover save so keep them if you want. The Sergeant doesn't need a plasma pistol though, it's at odds with the squads long range purpose. 

The tactical squads fine though having another and putting them in rhino's for protection and mobility is not a bad idea. You also might consider taking them for tank hunting/ crisis suit killing and give them a multi melta and meltagun. 

The assault squads are way to expensive. You've spent a third of your points on two units that really won't do much. They're too small to be of effectiveness considering the firepower they will attract and the casualties they will take. 

If you want some assault marines take one, ten man squad and attach a chaplain to it to improve the squad as a whole and give some power weapon attacks. You certainly don't need both khan and shrike in the list, or in those units. Save on points take a chaplain for the combined assault squad. 

The devestators are fine, missiles are a good choice. 

The vindicator i don't think is so usefull agaisnt tau, given their mobility and small unit size. Once it's gun is blown off (not to unlikely given Tau fire power) it's useless. It's also the only vehicle in the list giving a clear target to your opponents anti tank weapons. Either take lots of vehicles and transports or none at all. 

With the points saved from dropping those two characters, the chain fists and the vindicator you could pick up another devastator squad, another tactical squad, a chaplain and re-equip the terminators.

What type of list does the Tau player run? Many vehicles, mainly suits, which kinds? Any kroot?


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would try to take a chapter master, hide him behind a building & drop a bombardment on them. A hit would take out loads & effectively reduce their usefulness massively. If you played Chaos Marines their would be one thing I'd suggest...
Lash of Submition!, then if that fails you can just spam Scouts with shotguns (Obviously back at smurfs now) to either tar pit them to get you other assault units close or to take them out, slowly

Or as I have seen, but once, is a Supa-Gatler that obliterated far sight & maxed out bodyguard in one shooting phase, but I doubt you'll be that luck


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Vanilla SM? Drop pod assault. Preferably with plenty of sternguard. Also, alpha striking Shrike lists work well (land speeder storms, drop pod dreads, bikes etc etc).
Orks? Green tide - he can't deal with that many bodies at once.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The first issue you can address is changing the army list, as suggested above. Luckily, since this is Vassal, you aren't tied to models being WYIWYG, so can drop extraneous stuff like too many Chainfists, too many HQs, too many Assault Marines that suck anyway, and Plasma Pistols.

Do you use sufficient terrain, including LOS blocking terrain? How is he outfitting said Crisis teams?


----------



## Asellia (May 7, 2012)

Uhm. Well, generally, we use LOS, and other stuff like this.

His Crisis Suits have a Farsight Commander guy, and they all have Missile Pods, and I think Twin Linked Plasma Rifles. They go along with tons of shield/marker drones, and multi-targeting so they can hit multiple units.


----------

